# What's your guess on weight?



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Caught this one the other day at a pond on a buzzbait along with 13 others.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

4 1/4


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

4 to 5lbs.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

4 to 41/4


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow that is a nice one! I would put that pig at 5 pounds easy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's hard to tell when the angler holds the fish out for the picture. Even when they hold the fish close to thier bodies it can be tough. When it comes to fish pictures little guys finish first. I have to catch a slob to even make it look like a decent fish. I will guess with the size of your hand compared to the fishes head that you have a four pound fish. Nice catch!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

For what it is worth I have or have used both of these scales (below) and each of them are very accurate and portable. I carry a scale and a tape measure (water proof vinyl from a sewing store) at all times just in case I catch a nice one. BTW, I don't think the OP long armed that bass at all, in fact he made an effort not to. Long arming a 5 lb. fish is not easy anyhow.










Rapala










Berkley


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the fish's mouth is larger than his hand. so I would guess 4 to 5 lbs.

but even though I don't think he did it on purpose he is holding the fish out. that's why the fish's body is almost as wide as the fisherman, LOL.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Judging by your hand to the head size, it looks like an easy 5 lbs to me. Hard to tell from a picture, but either way it's a big bass. Nice job!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you would've posted "I caught a 6 1/2 lb bass in a pond!" I don't think anyone would've have questioned it! It's really hard to estimate the weight from a picture. Next time at least try to put a mark on your rod so you can get a good estimate of its length. It would be much easier to get a closer estimate on weight then! But I agree with what everyone else has guessed as somewhere in the 4-5 lb range! Regardless, it's a great catch! Congrats!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

polebender said:


> If you would've posted "I caught a 6 1/2 lb bass in a pond!" I don't think anyone would've have questioned it!!


Had he posted that he would have been quickly beaten into submission and the attacking wolves would have forced his thread locked. Posting a good pic and asking opinions on the fishes weight is the best way to get fair, kind responses. Very nice fish and I could only guess that it is certainly a four-plus pound fish. If you weigh 135 lbs it might be a five plus.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

thanks to all of the kind, civil, responses! I would say a fair weight estimate would've been about 5.5 pounds if not pushing 6 just for the fact that the one I posted below seemed to only be half the size of the original one I posted. Unfortunately, I forgot the scale in my boat. Caught plenty others of size that night and this is another that I would say is a solid 5 pounder. Most would agree.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice bass.. What did u hit them on?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> Had he posted that he would have been quickly beaten into submission and the attacking wolves would have forced his thread locked. Posting a good pic and asking opinions on the fishes weight is the best way to get fair, kind responses. Very nice fish and I could only guess that it is certainly a four-plus pound fish. If you weigh 135 lbs it might be a five plus.


No if he said that he ate the fish the attacking wolves would have shown up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lets say those are some real hogs. I love pond fishing just nothing like it. now are you going to take me fishing in this pond??
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Solid 4.5lb fish! Well done!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

seang22 said:


> Nice bass.. What did u hit them on?


The buzzbait i told him to buy for night time bassin. : )


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd guess 4+


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Solid 4.7 at least, maybe 5 pounds. Good fish.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Weights can be deceptive as was said earlier in this thread, by how the fish was held for the photo. Not to say the angler was trying to deceive, it's just in the excitement of the moment we don't think about that stuff, lol.
Examples:















The fish on top weighed 8 pounds even ( caught by my friend)
The one below I got was 8 pounds four.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say 8 lbs for sure. BOOM.


----------

